# Surrey Meet is TONIGHT 10th August



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Jose on another thread reminded me that we have not had a Surrey meet for quite some time.

This meet will be held at the Out and Out Godalming any time from 7.00pm onwards.

Prehaps some of the Amersham crowd will venture down to our meet PAUL as we Surrey Owners quite often attend your meetings even when the M25 is not clogged up and free drinks are not on offer.


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Jose on another thread reminded me that we have not had a Surrey meet for quite some time.
> 
> This meet will be held at the Out and Out Godalming any time from 7.00pm onwards.
> 
> Prehaps some of the Amersham crowd will venture down to our meet PAUL as we Surrey Owners quite often attend your meetings even when the M25 is not clogged up and free drinks are not on offer.


I'd be up for that Vic - not checked my diary but pretty certain there's nothing else on the 10th


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Paul I will return the honour and by you a drink.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Hey Vic 

Not sure if I can make it yet - but I'll be there if I can !

Damian


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Paul I will return the honour and by you a drink.


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

snaxo said:


> Hey Vic
> 
> Not sure if I can make it yet - but I'll be there if I can !
> 
> Damian


It would be good to see you, have you ordered your Mk 11 yet ?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I will be able to make this one


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Great Jose, shame you missed Gaydon


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Any of you boys from the South thinking of heading North


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

Was looking forward to the next meet but i'm away until the 14th. Guess it will have be the next one for me


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

I'll be there!


----------



## Mike TT (Jun 5, 2006)

Should be there Vic - can you post the full address?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Mike TT said:


> Should be there Vic - can you post the full address?


Sure thing Mike

The Manor Inn (Out & Out) 
Guildford Rd 
Godalming, GU7 3BX

It's where we started from when we drove down to the Pub with No Name


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm on holiday that week. 

See you next time.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

I will try Vic 8)


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

J55 TTC - Joss, are you still going to this???


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Audi_TT_Spares said:


> J55 TTC - Joss, are you still going to this???


Yes I was going to........ might be an idea to bring that rear arb along with you :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Vic,

Really sorry, going to have to give this a miss now. Got an estate agent coming round on Friday evening so need Thurday evening to get the house tidied, etc.

Sorry I can't make it - hopefully I'll get to the next one.


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes Joss, ill put it in the boot...

Anyone else need any spares brought along??

Joss, do you want to meet at "balloon" layby again??


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Any of you boys from the South thinking of heading North


Sorry Vic, off on Hols so cant make it. Have a good meet. 8) [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> I will be able to make this one


....................... or maybe not, gotta work late tomorrow night to sort out Fulham football club before the start of the season 

Audi_TT_Spares, you have a PM


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Well I hope to see you and others at the meet


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Well I was very disappointed in the numbers that showed up last night including myself there was only 3 of us.

Thanks to Phil and Tony who did make the effort to attend.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Well I was very disappointed in the numbers that showed up last night including myself there was only 3 of us.
> 
> Thanks to Phil and Tony who did make the effort to attend.


Sorry Vic


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry Vic ! Work sometimes has a habit of getting in the way of the things it should be paying for


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I would have loved to come along, but I now work in central London and don't get home until about 7:30pm.

How about organising something for a weekend?

Simon.


----------

